# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  2018 NEW А мне всё по Х… без ненормативной лексики – НГ тост  от дуэта Д.Евочки

## Львовна

_Любит наш народ всё что на Х: поесть, поспать, погулять… Причем тут Х? При том!!! ХОРОШО поесть, ХОРОШО поспать и ХОРОШО погулять.
А на вопрос «Как жизнь молодая?» процентов эдак 60 опрашиваемых обязательно ответят «На букву Х… и не подумайте, что плохо!!!»_
_
Об этом наш веселый НГ  тост с активацией зала_

_ А мне всё по Х… без ненормативной лексики – НГ тост от дуэта Д.Евочки_



_
БЕЗ ПЕСЕН И СТИХОВ!!!!_
_

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: НЕТ


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: тостовая

СТОИМОСТЬ: 600

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)_


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  в этом тосте нет "плохих" слов... "плохих" мыслей и просто нет плохого. Добрый и позитивный!!!! чесслово :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------

Львовна (03.12.2017), Ураган (03.12.2017)

----------


## Ураган

Тост очень легкий, запоминать долго не придется.В первом блоке сразу задаст настроение.Да и народ будет не обижен.Девочки умнички, с вашими вкусняшками успех обеспечен))))

----------

Львовна (04.12.2017), Татьянка (04.12.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

> Тост очень легкий, запоминать долго не придется.В первом блоке сразу задаст настроение.Да и народ будет не обижен.Девочки умнички, с вашими вкусняшками успех обеспечен))))


 :Blush2:  :Vishenka 33:  спасибо большое за приятности. Рады, что понравилось. Не смотря на такое "нестандартное" название, ты рискнула приобрести. :Derisive:  А там... тадаммм... всё Хорошо.

----------

Львовна (05.12.2017)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Девчули, я добралась до спасибок!!! СПАСИБО!!! Блин, ну вот почему я не такая... почему я вечно жду своего трамвая! А точнее жду ваши твореня, как сам праздник! Ведь все, что вы предлагаете - стреляет ровно в десяточку! даже это название... кстати очень интригующее, цепляет сразу и наповал! А уж познакомившись с содержанием - сразу поняла МОЁ!!! и как Я до этогоне додумалась????)))))))))))) Д.Евочки, мои любимые! Вы супер! Вы и по отдельности суперские, а уж вместе - творческая вспышка и взрыв мозга! СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (12.12.2017), Татьянка (13.12.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девчули, я добралась до спасибок!!! СПАСИБО!!! Блин, ну вот почему я не такая... почему я вечно жду своего трамвая! А точнее жду ваши твореня, как сам праздник! Ведь все, что вы предлагаете - стреляет ровно в десяточку! даже это название... кстати очень интригующее, цепляет сразу и наповал! А уж познакомившись с содержанием - сразу поняла МОЁ!!! и как Я до этогоне додумалась????)))))))))))) Д.Евочки, мои любимые! Вы супер! Вы и по отдельности суперские, а уж вместе - творческая вспышка и взрыв мозга! СПАСИБО!!!!!!


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:   Спасибо!!! Старались!!!

----------

Львовна (19.12.2017)

----------

